# First appointment news



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi everyone just thought i would pop on and let you all know about my first appointment. 
It went really well   The es co-ordinator is fantastic. I had all my bloods ( 6 FILES! ! !    ) done today and had to do pee test too and when through everything with us.  She is going to make an appointment with the counsellor as soon as possible and for me to have a scan and dh to do another sa. Looks like we will have to have ICIS though which is another £850 on top so we have to try and find that from somewhere  .
I will be on the long protocol. BUSERELIN injections from cd1, scan and blood tests cd21 then start on the MENOGON,1st scan on day 8 of stimms and then daily for anthing upto 10days. Then my PREGNYL injection then ec and et. But i cant have an auto injector    and even worse she said dh has to do the MENOGON injections. I cant belive that you should have seen him at the coffee machine took him half an hr to figure out how to use it   . Also DH has to have his bloods done. Said they can do them for £100 but we are gonna trya nd get the dr to do them lol
Anyway looks like i will be starting in MARCH      I cant belive how quick it is wooohooo

Luv sally x x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Woo hoo 

Well done - we could be cycling together!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well all bloods are good and told that i could go on pill next cycle if i can be put on microgynon so really excited....  ^
clapping^   ......

good luck everyone
hayley


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thats great news hayley    Looks like me you and caz could be all starting together   I have also had a phine call this evening to tell me my counselling appointment is on the 12th feb. Couldnt belive how quick that was     yay come on march

x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Sally

fab news honey

I am not sure but one of the other ladies who did eggshare could get an auto pen altho she did have to pay an extra hunderd and something pounds

Maybe worth thinking about

I am also nervous about the injections if my dh has to give them u havent seen the size of his hands lol

lots of luck

Emxx


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hi there i had my first appointment 20th dec going for  councilling end of feb then my blood test in march really looking forward no just a bit nervey about blood test     just hope every thing goes ok   polly 1


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi polly 1 i have a big fear of needles and whn she got out the viles i went white   but it wasnt that bad. And if you explain that you are nervous then if they are anything like my nurse the will talk to you about anything and everything so you will hardly notice. I just ned to get dh's bloods taken now my dr's are refusing to do them   and said that he needs counselling before a hiv test    not sure how we are gonna get round that 1 without paying
Anway good luck let me know how ou get on.

Luv sally x x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

so where you ladies egg sharing?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi sally

All the best for starting in march 

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Wishingforamiracle im doint it a CARE in NOTTS and on first impressions they are great and very fast.

Kate thanks   im very excited    just having a few probs with dh's blood test as dr wont do them    but i have a plan ........ lol

Luv sally x x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Well done Sally! Glad it's all rolling on for you now. 

Don't worry too much about the jabs. I had a fear of needles before I started but when I had to do it, I did and now it's relatively easy. I do all mine myself   The thought of them is far worse than the reality! 

Lou
X


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Lou she said the stimms one is intrmuscular (sorry bout sp?) and that dh would have to do it. Where did you do yours if you dont mind me asking? As far as i know i will be getting a very thin needle for dr which i can do in m tummy and then a NORMAL (huge in other words   ) size one for stimms. Im not being nasty but i really dont want dh to do them at all.  Plus she said they have to be done at the same time every night and dh works shifts  

luv sally x x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Sally - my stimms were subcutaneous so in the tum the sames as DR but my trigger has been IM and I've done it in the side of my thigh. If it's the same needle hun it is big compared to the DR ones but quite fine and to be honest scarier to look at than to use. It slid in quite easy on my chunky legs and actually the ones in the tum stung more. At the end of the day, I just focussed on why I was doing it and that made me do it! 

Lou
X


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have received a letter today and i go for my ceck sacn on the 5th feb and dh has his sa on the same day     cant wait i just need money now lol   donation accepted  

Luv sally x x


----------

